# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مشكلة] اضاءة الشاشه ضعيفه

## MOONY

مرحبا
مادري ويش فيه جهازي اظاهر خرف 
الإضاءه في الشاشه ظلمه
 عملت تفتيح لشاشه بالرمز  fn مع f6
ولكن مانفع  الي عنده حل يسعفني :sad2:

----------


## hope

حتى اني يصير عندي اصفر ,, يتلون ههههـ
بس هالفتره اعتدل ~_~

مادري ويش السالفهـ
ان شااء الله الي يعرفو يفيدونك غنآتوو ,,

بس مااحبيت اطلع بدوونـ رد ~_~

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره يالغلا
عالمرور والرد 
والله يهدي هالشاشات  
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الله لا يقووولها ويصير بجهازش مثل جهازي
هو السبب واحد من ثنين
يا اما كرت الشاشه يبغى له تبديل وانتهت المشكله بسلام
يا اما مثلي كنت هيك في جهازي القديم .. زر الفانكشن fn  فجأه تعطل وما يفيد لا اضاءه ولا تعتيم ولا اي وظيفه ثانيه
اهملت المشكله وما عالجتها 
شوي..
الاقي الشاشه ضربت وصارت تطلع خطوط مشوشه وضباب :( صرت اضغط على الشاشه واحركها ورى وقدام لعل وعسى تصفى الرؤيه..
ويوم طاح الفاس بالراس اكتشفت السبب الحساسات تبع اللاب توب (( القطعتين اللي توصل الشاشه بالكي بورد ))
اختلو و تصليحهم يكلف مايسوى علي ..!! رميت الجهاز  قطع غيار... خصوصا انه اكل عليه الدهر وشرب بعد..


ان شالله مشكلتش بس كرت شاشه.. وان شالله تكون انحلت.. ونصيحه وديه بأسرع وقت لا تكرري غلطتي

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## MOONY

> مرحبا
> 
> الله لا يقووولها ويصير بجهازش مثل جهازي
> هو السبب واحد من ثنين
> يا اما كرت الشاشه يبغى له تبديل وانتهت المشكله بسلام
> يا اما مثلي كنت هيك في جهازي القديم .. زر الفانكشن fn  فجأه تعطل وما يفيد لا اضاءه ولا تعتيم ولا اي وظيفه ثانيه
> اهملت المشكله وما عالجتها 
> شوي..
> الاقي الشاشه ضربت وصارت تطلع خطوط مشوشه وضباب :( صرت اضغط على الشاشه واحركها ورى وقدام لعل وعسى تصفى الرؤيه..
> ...



مشكوره غناتي والله هالأجهزه كل يوم لها مشكله انا جهازي ماصاره له شهرين  بعد يتدلع وويتميرض بس اشوفه زبط
وإن شاء الله مايصير فيه شيء ولا في جهاز احد منكم
تحياتي

----------

